# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Ndihme per nje PowerBook G4

## MaDaBeR

Pershendetje! 

Dua te instaloj Mac OS X 10.5.6 tek nje laptop Apple PowerBook G4 17" 

E shkarkova OS X10.5.6 si dmg, e konvertova ne .iso, e shkruajta ne nje DVD Dual Layer, i thash instal, pastaj u restartua, dhe kur u ndez ngeli screen i bardhe me shenjen e Apple, ndersa DVD punonte, e lashe tere naten ne kte proces dhe serish ishte vetem screen i bardhe. 

Pastaj doja te beja boot na USB, e bera USB te boot-ueshme, shkruajta ne te OS X 10.5.6, por nuk di si te bej boot nga USB. 

A me ndihmon dot njeri se si te mund ta instaloj OS X 10.5.6?

Proccesor: 1.33 GHz PowerPC G4
Memory: 1 GB DDR SDRAM
Startup Disk: Pwoerbook G4

----------


## darwin

Nuk bën dot boot nga usb-ja në nje kompjuter me CPU G4. Instalo Tiger 10.4.11 (PowerPC) sepse me Leopardin do ta vdesësh atë laptop.

----------


## luleborae

aht e vertet se nuk ban,,,, ka disa parametra te tjena

----------


## MaDaBeR

> Nuk bën dot boot nga usb-ja në nje kompjuter me CPU G4. Instalo Tiger 10.4.11 (PowerPC) sepse me Leopardin do ta vdesësh atë laptop.


Desha me instalu 1 version pak me te avancuar per arsye se nuk me punojne disa programe me Tiger 10.4.11. Me sakte nuk hap dot skype dhe webcamera me versionin 10.4.11. Ka ndonje menyre?

----------


## skender76

Pershendetje.

MacBook Pro
Viti i prodhimit 2008

Problemi:
- Para nje muaji ishte fryre/shperthyer bateria.
E hoqa, bleva nje bateri te re ne AMAZON.
Funksionoi perfekt per 10/15 dite.
Sot bateria e re me shenon vetem 0%, edhe nese esht ne karikim. Arrij ta perdor vetem te lidhur me karikuesen.


Ka zgjidhje??

----------


## BOKE

Zgjidhja eshte qe duhet the blesh bateri origjinale nga Apple store. Dhe bej llogarine: te blesh baterine apo nje kompjuter te ri.

----------


## skender76

> Zgjidhja eshte qe duhet the blesh bateri origjinale nga Apple store. Dhe bej llogarine: te blesh baterine apo nje kompjuter te ri.




- Bateria originale ne fillim nuk karikohej, pastaj ishte fryre/prishur.

- E reja punoi per 10/15 dite, tashi nuk karikohet, dhe nese e shoh me kujdes edhe kjo esht fryre pak.

----------


## BOKE

> - Bateria originale ne fillim nuk karikohej, pastaj ishte fryre/prishur.
> 
> - E reja punoi per 10/15 dite, tashi nuk karikohet, dhe nese e shoh me kujdes edhe kjo esht fryre pak.


Mbase kompjuteri mund te kete ndonje problem tjeter, por une e kisha per ato qe blen ne amazon. Bateria nuk eshte origjinale prandaj dhe prishet shpejt. E blen lire ne krahasim me ate qe prodhon vete Apple. Te sugjeroj ta kthesh baterine qe ke blere, se e ke dhe brenda garancise e te marresh nje te re. ndoshta me te mire.

----------


## skender76

> Mbase kompjuteri mund te kete ndonje problem tjeter, por une e kisha per ato qe blen ne amazon. Bateria nuk eshte origjinale prandaj dhe prishet shpejt. E blen lire ne krahasim me ate qe prodhon vete Apple. Te sugjeroj ta kthesh baterine qe ke blere, se e ke dhe brenda garancise e te marresh nje te re. ndoshta me te mire.



Bateria qe kam blere ne AMAZON sipas meje esht origjinale. Te gjitha karakteristikat teknike jane njesoj me ate qe u prish.
Por ndoshta mund te jete siç thua ti. 
Sdq do ndalem dhe pyes ne ndonje apple store.


Por nuk mendoj se problemi esht bateria, ndoshta ka te beje me procesin e karikimit nga mac, sepse edhe bateria e re fryhet.

Ndoshta mund te zgjidhet pa e çuar tek ustallaret", me ndone ri-impostim apo ku ta di une..., 
Ustallaret" vetem per hapje-mbyllje=180,00 + kostoja e pjeseve. 
Duke qene se ka 7 vjet qe e perdor, ndoshta me leverdis ta hedh ne kosh...

----------


## autotune

Skender76
foto nuk duket e kjarte per ta kuptu performancen e bateris, pastaj  te foto lart duket se bateria e njeh karikuesin, provo bej RESET SMC  shiko google si behet edhe versioni firmware  a esht i fundit .

----------

